# New doeling has bumps all over ear



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

My new doeling is 2 weeks old. She is one of triplets. She has tiny bumps all over the inside of both her ears. The other two kids do not have bumps. She is also getting fussy about eating. She won't eat at every meal but she is still very energetic! She is grinding her teeth and chews on everything. She is a bottle baby. Her mother is CAE negative. The kids are still kept in the house but are let out to romp and play during periods of the day. What are these bumps? Why does she have them and the other two do not? I'm not complaining that the other two don't (knock on wood)! How do I treat the bumps? Are they contagious? Help please!
Linda


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

From being simple dermatitis from brothers sucking on your ears, or milk not wiped off (mom would lick them) after bottles, to orf, which at 2 weeks is a little young.

I can see keeping kids in the house for colostrum feeding every 3 or 4 hours, especially when cold out. But kids should be outside, they do much better in the sun where nusiance problems like this don't flourish...no way can you keep urine scald away in 3 kenneled, 2 week old kids. Also get them on the lambar if you are individually feeding them...it's the reason those of us in the south talk ugly about summer kids, unless raised in the shade and babied, they simply don't have the appetitie for milk that kids born in the spring have. Not just shade, but in an area no goats have been on, since the soil by this time of year is parasite riddend. There is so much more competition for milk on a lambar than individual bottles also.

I wouldn't treat the bumps with anything but washing it lightly with chlorhexideen. And get them out of th house! Vicki


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

Thanks!
They're in b/c I don't want to go out to feed 4X a day in the RAIN. :groan
but I get it and out they will go!
:down <<<<< soaking wet!

:lightbubl a carport cover all the way to the barn! Yeah think? NOT
:sniffle <<<< soaking wet = reality!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

It's so humid that just walking out to the barn gets you soaking wet, rain or not  But nothing beats fresh air, even if it is too thick to breath  Vicki


----------



## Ziggy (Nov 13, 2009)

Need a picture - but one of my Nubian kids had a few bumps on her ear - she got them from getting into a wasp nest.


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

LOL, a friend took her doeling in with suspicious tiny bumps on the ear, turned out their were dried up mud and dirt, lol.


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

I wish that was all it was...mud and dirt...but it doesn't wash off. I think it is an allergic reaction to something. I've been putting aneceptic cleaner on it like Vicki said. Hopefully it will dry up and be gone soon. 
Linda


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

I often think of things I notice and doctor on my goats that I would never have noticed on the LGD, etc. Hope it's just an allergic reaction and skin reaction to something. Poison ivy has small bumps, on human skin they would be red, hard to tell on dark skin of the ear. Now, if you had a LaMancha you would not have an ear problem 

Jana


----------



## NPgoats (Mar 18, 2010)

OK this is not working. Now her brother has it starting at the base of his ear next to his head. I'm starting to think this is mites. What do I use and how often? The kids are 2 1/2 weeks old. Have no idea where they got it from but just thinking about it makes me want to scratch. :crazy


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I am not a fan of using Ivermectin products on goatlings, but whether you choose to inject ivermectin at bottle dosages, or use another pouron miteicide, make sure and do the whole herd. I bet this is orf, now that it has spread to the other kid, I would do nothing. It is just an infant form of soremouth, immunity they got from their dam or soremouth scabs in the soil have simply brought this on, it will run it's course. If you treat with goop or salves you can bring on staph from breaking the little crusty pimples, the best thing to do is nothing. Vicki


----------



## buckrun (Mar 7, 2008)

You can tell if it is mites pronto- take a scraping and look at it under the scope!
You will see the creepy critters! ICK.


----------

